# Removing Back Seat from 2005 Sentra SE



## seancmw (Jun 16, 2019)

Searched around on the forums but with no luck finding an answer specific to my vehicle so...

I'm looking to remove the back seat from said vehicle in the subject in the hopes of being able to open my trunk (doesn't open with the interior switch when it used to, and has never opened with the fob). I have the bottom cushion taken out, I took out the bolts near the rear speakers, and one of each bolt that connects to what looks like handles to pull the back seat cushion out. I can't really get to the second bolt on each side with my wrench as there doesn't seem to be enough space to get the socket on the bolt.

Any advice with this? I will provide pictures on what it looks like.


----------

